# HD DVD it is truely worth it!



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*HD DVD it is truly worth it!*

Just had to post. Yesterday I finally got my hands on a HD DVD player. A Toshiba HD-XA1 from ValueElectronics ($799). Previously I had tried to get on in a "power buy" of the lower cost HD-A1 ($499 but much lower on the offer), but Toshiba has been very slow in supplying that other vendor. Today I wanted to get higher quality component video and hdmi cables, so I visited Best Buy and Sears. Neither had stock for the HD-A1 (sold out), but I was able to score a new HD DVD of "Swordfish" (reccomended by the way :T, especially one particular shot of Halle :devil: ). I'm still getting an "HDMI ERROR 0" when I try to use an HDMI connection to my Sceptre x37s Naga LCD TV. But a component video connection works great (watched Phantom of the Opera, Serenity, and Swordfish through without any problems). Had a nice very long phone call to Toshiba customer service tonight about my HDMI connection problems. They opened a database entry about my issue with my particular display. Maybe an internet firmware update that relaxes the the HDCP timings will solve my HDMI connection problems. We will see.  

Bob

PS ValueElectronics threw in two HD DVDs with ther HD-XA1 offer, your choice of two Warner labels (TLS or POTO) and "Chronos" to be shipped later.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's somewhat of a bummer on the HDMI connection... hopefully that can be resolved.

What about the picture... is it truly HD stunning?

I've purchased quite a bit of satellite equipment from Robert at ValueElectronics. They are always very reasonable and great customer service. Of course they probably aren't discounting the new Toshiba's very much right now, if any.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob,
What resolution are you getting from the component output?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I am getting 1080i60 via component to my 37" Sceptre LCD TV. The picture quality and the sound is stunning! I have Phantom of the Opera on both a regular SD DVD and a new HD DVD. The resolution and the color quality improvement is WOW! Noticable improvement with the HD DVD even when the SD DVD is upconverted to the same resolution.

I should note that since I use the Sceptre as a secondary display for this PC that I sit quite close to it, 28", and it fills my field of view. I'm nearsighted but I focus this range perfectly without glasses. Normally open up IE on this monitor in 1080p60 mode and browse. This close range lets me get very picky about video resolution. Standard TV is unwatchable full screen at this range.

Watching a SD DVD at this range shows stairsteps on edges unless I upconvert (previously using zoomplayer and ffdshow). When I stick in backup copies of my SD DVDs the Toshiba upconverts them to 1080i very very well. So close to ffdshow that I really don't care which one I use to upconvert. I have ffdshow to do a 3x upconvert to 2160 (all my PC can handle) then let the 6600GT video card downscale to 1080.

Bob

I hope the studios never set the ICT flag on in their HD DVD releases. They have not done so yet.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That POTO DVD would be interesting with the black and white flashback scenes in it. I don't know that I've ever seen any b & w HD material.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> That POTO DVD would be interesting with the black and white flashback scenes in it. I don't know that I've ever seen any b & w HD material.


Those scenes do not have high definition :laugh: Perfect gray scale though. The frame rate seems to be lowered apparently to emulate 1901 movies (18 fps?). Extra noise also added to emulate coarse film grain.

Bob


----------

